
China isn’t wrong to call the US "the real hacking empire" - donohoe
http://qz.com/82510/china-says-the-us-is-the-real-hacking-empire/
======
lifeguard
It isn't hacking when the American government does it, it is defending
freedom!

/sarcasm

